# 39 pic last day of flowering 8 weeks



## freezeland (Aug 11, 2007)

hey guys some pics of my ladies b4 they go drying


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 11, 2007)

good work bro, tasty looking buds.  congrats on the grow.

and whats next on the journal for u?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 11, 2007)

:holysheep: Damn bro way to go that's some nice sticky budz u got there so is tonight the night your gonna chop chop? those budz look awesome great job gotta wipe the drool off my chin lol let us know a smoke report when all is said and done. and when u chop them up u gonna show us some pics? good luck peace


----------



## freezeland (Aug 11, 2007)

more pic tonight next grow aurora indica and white widow


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 11, 2007)

freezeland said:
			
		

> more pic tonight next grow aurora indica and white widow


great bro i will be looking forward to seeing more also thanks for sharing those great pics had to roll one after seeing them lol your next grow sounds delicious


----------



## Brouli (Aug 11, 2007)

nice job man  good luck for next grow dont forget G jurnal 


hi Sticky


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 11, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> nice job man good luck for next grow dont forget G jurnal
> 
> 
> hi Sticky


HEY BROULI WHATS UP BRO GLAD TO SEE YA BRO


----------



## AlienBait (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice haul!  Congrats on your harvest.


----------



## freezeland (Aug 11, 2007)

thx


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 12, 2007)

Can you say MMMMMmmmmmMMMMM ?,
   BEAUTIFUL dude, just too pretty. I swear I wish there was a way we could all have a taste of each others grow ya know, would be both exciting and a great learning experience. and it would bring a lot of good laughter I'm sure.
Super job bro, more pics, more pics, more pics. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## freezeland (Aug 12, 2007)

thx man


----------



## jash (Aug 12, 2007)

great job,excellent buds,have a good smoke.


----------



## moaky (Aug 13, 2007)

good job man. i missed it what was the strain.  damn looks bomb.  curious what kind of light is that.  really yellow looking light


----------



## dontknowmuch (Aug 14, 2007)

nice, are you using hps and just fans to keep cool?


----------



## stonedsmithy (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh phat job mate some nice buds ya got there an i hope to see an aurora indica gj,id be watching that but yeah dude great grow


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice looking. Did those come from seeds or clones?


----------



## freezeland (Aug 14, 2007)

clones


----------



## freezeland (Aug 14, 2007)

im using 1000 watts hps an 2 fans running 24 /7 for veg and flowering


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 16, 2007)

freezeland said:
			
		

> im using 1000 watts hps an 2 fans running 24 /7 for veg and flowering


Wow, seems like that 1000 watt is really paying off. How many plants are you growing?


----------



## freezeland (Aug 17, 2007)

14


----------



## freezeland (Aug 20, 2007)

Almost 2 Pound From My Ladies


----------

